# What Manual Press do you have?



## kenfuji (Sep 15, 2006)

I've been doing some research on manual presses, and we've decided on getting the odyssey 4100B or 4400 (space providing) for our start up part time business. we came to a conclusion that spending alittle more $$ for a better product upfront will benfit us in the long run and actually save us money when we upgrade to a 6/6 or 8/8 work station. also we save on shipping and crate fees since workhorse is located 10 miles down from where we are 

So i came to wonder (didnt find a similar thread) what press did everyone start off with and what press do you guys current use? 
Why you upgraded with pros and cons

I figured since there is a lot threads asking about "what Manual press to get" that, it will be a nice to have one thread where everyone can contribute their $.02. kind of like a database for silkscreeners looking for some press feed back

Ken


----------



## Fluid (Jun 20, 2005)

M&R Manual Press. M&R Chameleon 6/6. Currently use the same press (6 years later) as well as M&R Automatic


----------



## zagadka (Jul 6, 2006)

i have a hix precisa 6/4... so far it hasnt given me any problems expect something small broke on it because it had a crappy weld... other than that!..


----------



## mljohn99 (Feb 22, 2006)

I have a slightly older Odyssey 4100B that I bought used. I am very happy with it. Very strong press compared to some of the other presses in that price range.


----------



## Lucid Apparel (Sep 5, 2006)

Riley Hopking 4/4. Works good enough for what Im printing. Some problems with multicolor registration.


----------



## KoalaTees (Jul 25, 2007)

I was looking at 4 color or station Riley or the Antec (Dynamic) series. Has anyone used the Antec press? What do you think?


----------



## neato (Mar 21, 2006)

Lucid Apparel said:


> Riley Hopking 4/4. Works good enough for what Im printing. Some problems with multicolor registration.


What kind of problems are you having? I've always heard great things about Riley Hopkins and was thinking that'd be my next press if I ever had to buy a second one.

I currently use a Nation 6/4. Awesome press. Wish they were still around.


----------



## TexasXpress (Jun 18, 2007)

We have an Antec Super Dynamic 4c/4s manual. It's great for everything and so far have had no issues. If you are starting out, I recommend getting a 6c/4s. With 4 colors, you become limited. 

If anyone out there knows where to buy color stations for adding to our existing Antec, other than directly from Antec - PLEASE let me know!! 

AmericanCampaignSigns.com


----------



## DanC922 (Jan 30, 2009)

I have a nameless 4/1 that's made locally.


----------



## rwshirts (Dec 5, 2007)

I'd definatly go a minimum of 6 color/4 station. We have an old Hix model 100 6/4, and I'd like to add 2 stations, but can't find the parts. Bungie cords act as our "spring shocks", cause I was tired of replacing them. You can actually adapt a car hood "shock" lifter to work on the Hix, which we have, at about 1/10th the price of OEM.

RW


----------



## lifework (Nov 12, 2007)

We started with 2 Printa 6-color 4 station presses. After gaining some experience (and growing some sense), we sold one and purchased a 14-color 8 station M&R Chameleon. It's much more than we could ever need, but we got a great deal on a rock solid machine with all the bells and whistles.


----------



## rfdoomedyouth (May 26, 2008)

I have a Livingston System 1c/1s. I wish i saved my money. I thought i would upgrade later to a 4c, but i wish i knew then what i know now. I would plan on buying a solid press used rather than going for an entry level press new, but if you have the money, go all the way.


----------



## tpitman (Jul 30, 2007)

I've got a Vastex 2000HD 6/4 that I bought slightly used for $3000. Upgraded it last year to an 8/4. An excellent press for the money. Nice spring-loaded micros. Platens are steel with rubber, so they never warp.


----------



## themanwhowas (Dec 4, 2008)

I'm new to this screenprinting sourcery. I was looking at presses but a 1c/1s press costs like £100 minimum. I built my own 1s/3c press out of mdf. cost about £14 in total and works like a charm


----------



## duplinprint (Mar 18, 2009)

Only three that I could recomend, Vastex, Brown, and M&R.


----------



## Celtic (Feb 19, 2008)

Lucid Apparel said:


> Riley Hopking 4/4. Works good enough for what Im printing. Some problems with multicolor registration.


 

What problems are you having with your multicolor registration???

I've got a Riley Hopkins 8/4 and *love it*!
*Registers great! Holds registration great!*


----------



## big frank sports (Aug 7, 2008)

I have an Antec Legend (6c/6s) and a Jennings 4c/4s (for sale). The Antec registration is great and have not had any issues at all with it.


----------



## OnTheSand (Nov 25, 2008)

stared with a 4 color /1 station from lawson 18 years ago the machine in still in use now, other press that are in current use in my shop are a 1/1 brown press, 1/1 lawson beta,
6/6 chapparel, a 6color/8station american multi printer auto and a 4/6 american multi printer along with 4 cameo single head flat bed presses modified with t-shirt pallets


----------

